# Any CWPC's out there???



## bstephens (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm going to try and get certified as a CWPC this spring and was wondering if any of you have advice to offer. I'm kinda nervous, as this will (hopefully) be my first certification with ACF, so any advice would be great (tips for practicals???) Thanks.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Comport yourself to be well-organized & focused! And thoroughly believe in great things to come your way. So then be confident, but try not to esteem yourself too highly -- which, sadly, is the bane of many young chefs.

Please remember: Success unshared is, ultimately, failure.

Best regards,
Lawrence


----------

